# Weekly Competition 2018-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U F R' F U' F' U' R2 F U' 
*2. *R' F2 U' F2 U' R U2 R2 F' U' 
*3. *F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U2 
*4. *R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F' R U' 
*5. *F U2 F R F R U' F' U 

*3x3x3
1. *U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' F R2 B U' L' R2 F' U' B2 R2 
*2. *L B2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D R B' L2 U F2 
*3. *D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B' L' F2 R' D B D2 U' B' F 
*4. *L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' F' D' U2 L' U2 L' B' R2 U' B F' 
*5. *B D L2 F2 L D' R F B' L U' R2 B2 U D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 

*4x4x4
1. *L' R2 B2 Fw L' B' Fw2 D2 Uw' L' Uw Rw' B' L' B2 F Uw2 L' B U' Rw B2 R2 D2 B' F2 Uw' U2 R' U2 B D Uw B2 F' L Fw R' Fw' R2
*2. *D Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw2 L2 Uw B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 Fw2 D U R' B' L Uw L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' D Uw' F' U R2 Uw' U Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L2 U' Rw2
*3. *L2 Fw2 D2 U' F2 R' D2 Uw' U B F L2 D' Uw2 U F Rw2 R F2 U2 Fw' L' Rw2 B Uw L' Rw R Fw' L' Fw L' R' U' L Rw D2 B U2 L2
*4. *U' Fw' F2 D' R2 B' U' Rw D2 B2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2 F' U2 Fw2 D Rw U L' Rw' R' Uw2 U' B L Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' B' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2
*5. *Rw2 U2 Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Fw Rw D Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 D U2 Fw Rw2 F R2 B2 Rw F2 D' Rw Uw' U2 Fw D B' Uw Fw F2 U R2 B' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' F'

*5x5x5
1. *D Fw' Rw' U' Fw F' R2 U' Lw' F2 L D' Dw2 Uw' U' B2 Rw Bw' Dw' L D2 B L' R F' Dw' Bw2 D' Bw' Rw2 B L Lw' D2 Dw Lw Bw' Rw' F Dw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Bw Lw2 Uw' L2 B' D2 U2 Rw Bw Rw Dw' L2 F' Rw' Dw' U F2
*2. *R2 B' L R2 Dw' Uw' B Rw' R B Dw' R Dw' L2 F D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U F' Rw D Lw F2 L2 F' Rw' Fw D' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 D' B2 Dw2 Rw2 B L2 Lw' D' Dw L2 Lw2 F' L' R2 B' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' U F' Dw Bw2 F' D R2 Uw'
*3. *B2 L Lw' R' Bw2 D' Dw' Uw L' Lw2 R2 D2 U B2 Dw' Rw' Fw Lw' R' Uw2 Rw' R' U Lw2 Uw2 R2 Bw2 L Rw U B' L' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw Uw' Bw U F2 D L Rw Uw2 R' Bw D2 Fw2 R Bw U2 L2 Rw2 R F' Rw2 Uw F2 Rw2 B2
*4. *L2 Uw' U L Lw2 B' D' Uw' B2 F Rw2 Fw Rw' D Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw2 Fw' F Uw2 F' Lw' Rw' U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R' D Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Bw Fw Rw R' U' F Dw Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Uw U' Bw F L Lw' Rw2 Bw F
*5. *Lw' Uw B2 Fw Rw D U2 Lw2 D' Fw' Rw Bw Fw2 L' B' D2 Uw U' B2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 U' B R' B2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 F Dw' R' Uw' F2 Lw Dw Rw' Uw Rw2 D' Fw2 L' Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 R' Bw' Uw Lw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' L' F2

*6x6x6
1. *U' F' R 2B 3F' 2F' 2U 3R 2D' R2 B2 2R' 2U2 2L' 2U' 3R 3F' 3R2 R2 U 2F2 D' U 3R2 2U U2 2F 2D2 L' R F2 R F D' 2L' R 3U' 2L B2 2F D' L2 3U 2B2 2L' 2D' 2R2 U' F U L F' 2L2 2R U B' 2R 3U U B' 2F D2 L 2L 2R U2 2L2 2D 2F' 2U2
*2. *2F' R F' 2R F2 U B 2B 2R 3F 3U 2L' 2B F2 3R' 2R' R' 2U 3F D 3R 2B' 3R' B2 D2 F2 2L' B 2B' 3U' B D R2 2U' 3F' 2F2 2L D' R' F2 D' 2L 3F' F2 2L' 2B' R F2 D2 F L' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R2 D F 3R' D2 2B' 2F' 2U2 F2 2L' B
*3. *2D2 3U' L 3R 2B' 3U 2U' 2B L' 3R2 2R2 3F' U F2 D' 2L' 2R' 2D2 3R2 2U L2 2B2 2L B 2F U F2 3U' L' 3R2 3U L D' U2 2R D U' L 3R D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 U B2 2B 2F 2R2 2D 2F' L 3R' R2 2B 2D' 3U' 2U2 B2 2F 2L2 3U2 3R' 2U 3R2 2F' 3R' 2B D' 2U2 U'
*4. *R 3U' B' 3F 3U' 2R2 2F2 L U' B 2B2 F2 L' 2F' 3U 2F' 2L' 2R B' D 2D 3U2 2U' L 2U' 2R2 2F2 R' 2U 3F 2R' U 2B2 D 2D U L2 2F2 2L 3R2 3F2 2D F2 3U 2F 2L' B 2B U2 L 2R2 2D2 U2 2L' D B 2L' 3R R' 2U' B2 2U2 U L' 2R 2D' 2R R' 3F 3U
*5. *2D2 F 3U2 2U 3R2 2F2 2D 3F 2L2 2R2 D2 3U2 U L' 2D2 3U' 2U' R' B' 2U' 3F2 2F 3U U2 2B2 L' B 2F 3U U' 3F R2 2D 2U' 2F 2R2 B2 3F 2F D 3U' U 2R' D' 3R2 D2 L 3U' 2L2 3R U' 3R R' 3F2 2F' F2 L2 B2 2L2 3R' R' B2 2B2 3F' 3U2 F' L' D B 2B2

*7x7x7
1. *2B' 2F' D2 U2 2F' F 3D 3F2 2F 2R B2 F 2L 2D' U' R' 3B' 3F 2R B2 2B' 3D B 3B 3U 2B' 2U2 2B 3L' 3D' 3U2 2U2 2F D' 3U 2U B2 2B2 3F2 D2 2D' 2L' D 3R2 U' 2B' 3F' 2R' 3D2 3U2 F' 3L' D 2B2 F' 3R' D' 2L2 3R' 3B2 L2 F 3D2 L' 3B2 3F2 F2 D' 3L' 3F2 R' 2U2 L 2R 3D' 3R2 2R 3F2 3D' 2B L F 3D 2R' 2D2 B' L' 2U2 3L 3R' 3B 2R' 3B2 F2 3L' B U 2B' 3B2 3U
*2. *2D 3B2 3L 3R' 3D' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F F 3U' 2U 2R2 B2 R D' U 2L' 3L D L' 2U2 U2 2B 2F2 F 3L' R F' 3D' U2 2L2 2R U2 2L D' 2U B2 2B 2L2 2D2 3F 2L' 3R' 3U' 2L' 2B' 2U' 2R' 3F2 3L 3B2 3R 3F' 2R' 2F F2 3U' 3B' 3U2 3L2 2D2 2B2 3R' 3U' U2 3L 3D L 2U 3L 2D2 2F' 2D2 3L 3R 3B' L2 3U' R2 2U 2B' F R2 3B' 2L' B2 2D' 2L2 2U F' D' 3D L 2L 3L' 3R' 2R2 3D 3R2
*3. *2D2 F 2D2 B' 2R' 3U 3B' 2U U2 L2 D' 3U' F' D' 2R 3B2 F' 2U2 B 2B' 3R 3D' F' 3U2 3L2 U' 3R2 3U' U2 B2 3U 2U2 2R2 F 3D' U2 3L2 R U 3L2 U 3R2 2D 2B L 2U B 2D 3D' 3U' 3L' 3R 3B 3U2 F2 D 2D' B' 3F F' 3L U2 B' F' 3D2 2B' 3F' 3U L2 3B' 3D 3U 3B' D' 2D 3D2 2U' L' 2F2 F2 L' 2B' 2D 2B2 3B 2F 2U' 2B' 3B2 3F F2 2D U 3F' 3L' 3R2 B' 2B' 2F 2L'
*4. *3F2 U' 2R2 2B2 2L' 2U2 R 2D' B2 L' 2R2 B 2F 3L2 3R2 2B' 3U' L2 2B2 2L 2R2 R2 2B 2L2 3L2 B 2B 3B2 U2 3R' 3B2 3L 3B 2D' 2U2 2L2 2F2 3D' F U2 F2 2L' 3D R U B 3B' 2F' 3D L2 3D 2U2 U F' 2U 3F2 3U2 2U' R' 2B 2D2 2B' 3B D2 3U' 2L2 F' 2L R' 3U2 B2 F L' 2L 3R' 2R R2 D 2U2 L' U2 L U' L2 2B 3D B2 2R2 3U 2F' 2D2 3L 3R2 2D' L 2L 3L2 2D2 3D' 2U'
*5. *2D' 3L' 2R2 B R2 3F U B 2F2 2L2 3R2 3F L U L' 3F 3D 3B' 3F' F' D2 2L' 3D2 2R2 2B2 2L2 3F2 3R2 R U 3R 3B' 3F' 3U 3B2 2F' 2L2 3R' R 3U' F' 2L' 3D2 R D 2D2 U2 F2 2L' B' D L' 2L2 3D' 3F' 2F' 2D U2 R 2F' R' 3U' 3L2 2R2 3F' 3L' 2U2 2L2 3F' F' 3U' 2F' 2R2 3B' 2F2 2U 3B2 2F 2D2 F' 3U 3B 2F2 2U' U 2B 3U' L' D' F' 2D 3U2 2L2 3R 2B D2 3U' U' 3F' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' U2 F' R F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R U' 
*3. *F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' D B F2 L2 D' F2 U F B2 R L' D2 L B2 D2 R' U2 D Rw' Uw2
*2. *R B' F2 D U R U' F2 U2 F2 R U D' L R' B' D2 F' U' L' Fw Uw'
*3. *B U' B2 D R' U L D2 R2 L B2 D' U B' L' B2 D R2 D2 U 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L R' F R Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' D R Fw' L2 D Uw' Fw F' D' Rw2 F U L2 R U R B Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw' Fw' R' Uw B' U' R2 F'
*2. *B2 Fw F L R U2 B2 D Uw2 U L Rw' D Rw2 B' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U' Rw2 R F Uw2 F' D' Rw2 D U2 Rw' D2 R2 B R' Fw Rw' F2 D Rw' R
*3. *Fw' Uw' Rw' D2 R' D2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 B' R2 D' F' Uw' U' B2 U2 Fw2 D F U' Fw2 L' D' Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw' R' D L2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' D U' B2 Fw' Lw R2 Bw' D' Fw2 F' Lw' D' B Bw' F Lw' Bw Rw' Fw' D2 Bw2 U Bw D2 Dw' Uw' Fw Rw' Fw2 R' Fw F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw L' B' D2 Dw' Uw R B Bw R2 Bw' F' Rw R' Fw2 Lw Rw' R' Fw R Dw' Rw U2 L' R'
*2. *D2 Fw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' L' Fw2 F D' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 Bw' F' Rw' Fw' R2 U' B' D2 Uw2 L Uw2 Fw' L' R' U' R Uw' R Bw Rw' Dw' F' Lw Bw Uw2 B Fw Dw Fw2 Lw B Bw' Fw' Dw L Bw Dw' U' Bw Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw F2 Rw2 B2 Lw
*3. *L' R2 Uw2 F Dw2 R2 B Rw B' Dw' U B2 D2 Fw2 F' L2 B Fw2 D' Dw2 U2 B2 Dw Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw' D' Rw B Dw Uw Rw' D' Uw' R2 Bw' R' B2 Fw L2 Rw' Fw' L2 Lw' Rw2 D2 U Rw2 Bw Fw' D F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 B2 2F' L2 2U2 2R 2U' L 2B 3F 2F 2D B F' 3U2 F2 L B2 D2 2U U2 2L2 R2 U 2B 3F D2 F' 3R' 2D' U 2L' 3U2 2R' 3F 2U2 R' B L' F 2D 3U 2U2 B' 2B 3F2 U2 3R2 2D' R' 3F F2 R 2B2 F2 R2 2U' U' 2F2 2R2 R' B2 2B2 2L2 3U 2L B2 3F' L 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F' 2L D2 3R 3D' U' 2R' 2D' R 2U' U2 3L2 3R' 2U' 3B2 F' 3L 2B2 3D2 F L 2B' D2 2D2 3D' 2U2 F D' 3F2 2F2 3U' 3F 2U 2B D2 3R' 3D 2B' 3D' U' 2L' B2 F2 2L' 2U 3L' 2B' 2F R 2F' 3D 3U2 B 2D' 3U B2 3D2 3U' L2 2F' 2D' 3F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R B' R 3B2 3F' 2U F' L 2U' 3B L2 B' F' 3U 2L U2 3L' 3D 2B' 3U' F' 3D2 2L2 3U' F2 L 2U2 R2 2B 2D' 3U2 2F2 L' 2B2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L R2 B' L' R F' R U2 F U' L F' U2 F B' U2 D' F2 U' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *L' B' R' B' L2 D' L2 B L R' D' L' R' U2 F' D2 B F2 U' D2 Fw Uw'
*3. *F L R2 U' F D B R L D R L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' D R2 F' L2 Fw Uw
*4. *B F2 L' B' U L2 B' L' F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 R' U2 R2 U R' D2 B Rw' Uw'
*5. *R L2 F' B R U2 R2 B2 L R' F L R' B U2 B' D B F R' U Rw
*6. *B U B' U F' B L' F2 R2 D L U' B L D' U2 B' F' R' L2 Fw Uw
*7. *B D' F' L' R B F2 D U' B' U R2 B R F2 L' D2 F' R U F' Rw2 Uw2
*8. *L' B R' L' U D2 B D2 U2 B D' U' R' L2 U2 B L R U R F Rw' Uw'
*9. *U2 B2 U F2 R' D' R2 F' U2 D L F B2 L2 B2 R B2 D L2 D' Fw Uw'
*10. *F' D R2 D' L' D2 R F2 B2 D F' B' U2 L F' R' L B D' L2 R Fw Uw'
*11. *R' F' U B F R' U B R' F R B' R2 F2 R U2 R D' R D U Rw' Uw2
*12. *B2 D' B' R2 U2 R F' L' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 U2 R D L2 Fw Uw'
*13. *F B' U' B2 D' F2 B' R F' D' F' B' L B R2 U' R' B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*14. *R' B' D2 R2 U F' B L D U2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' D U2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F2 L' R D2 U B L' F2 L D F D2 U2 L D' R U F D F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *F D B D' F2 B L2 R' B L R' D2 R' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*17. *R D' R2 F D' L D' L2 D B U' B L' B' U' D2 L2 B2 L' R' Fw Uw'
*18. *U' R D2 B L U' B R D2 R2 U' D' B2 D F2 U R2 L' U B2 Rw2 Uw2
*19. *L R' U2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' B F R L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L F2 R F Rw2 Uw2
*20. *R F' U2 L U2 B F D B' D U' R2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L' B' F' Rw' Uw2
*21. *D F L2 D U2 L F L' U B U F D2 B2 D' R D2 B F D' L' Fw' Uw'
*22. *B D' B2 D B D' B' U2 F' U F U' R2 B' R2 L D' U' F' D' R Fw' Uw2
*23. *D' B' D' B2 D F L' D2 F B L2 D2 R L2 B U' B' D2 L D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*24. *L2 B' D2 L' B' U' B2 U B2 F' L2 D' B' U2 D R' F2 L R' Fw Uw
*25. *R' L U' R D B' F2 L' D U' R2 B R2 U B' R' L' F2 U' L' U Rw2 Uw2
*26. *U' B' L2 R F' R F L2 U2 F' U B' L2 D2 F2 R F' B R Fw' Uw'
*27. *D' U L2 F' R L2 F2 R B L U L2 B' L2 B2 D L' B2 U2 D F2 Rw2 Uw
*28. *R D U' L2 D' L B F' D' F' D2 F' U2 F' D B' R2 B U Rw' Uw'
*29. *R2 L B2 U D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 U' D2 R2 L' F2 B' D Rw Uw
*30. *B2 L' B' F' L2 F2 L' R U R2 D B' L U2 F U2 F D F' L' D 
*31. *F' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 B' U2 R L' B F' D' L2 R F' R' U' Rw Uw2
*32. *F' D L U2 D R L' B F D F2 B2 D' F U B2 D2 B F R Fw Uw'
*33. *R2 F2 R D' B2 U F2 L2 U' D2 F' B D2 F' D2 L' F' B L2 R2 B' Rw Uw'
*34. *L' D' B2 R2 F' D' L R D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 D R D' R' D' R Fw' Uw2
*35. *B' U D' B' R L' U2 L' U L F2 D' B F2 D L U2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*36. *B U D2 F D2 R2 B' R' D2 R2 D' U B2 F2 L' B F' L2 D2 Rw Uw'
*37. *D' F2 B' L' B' F' D' B2 R' F U' R L D' F' D2 B' L B' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *F2 R B' U2 B U' D' F D' F2 B2 L U2 B L D2 U' L' U2 Fw' Uw
*39. *B D2 U' B' U R L F' D L U2 D F U' L2 D F R' F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*40. *R' U' R' L2 D' R' L' U D L B' F D' L' F R2 U B L2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *R2 D2 R' F' D2 B' U' D R2 B L' U F U2 R' L' U' R' U' Fw'
*42. *D2 B2 U2 D' B2 L U2 F U2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 D Rw2 Uw2
*43. *F2 R2 F2 L2 D B' D2 F2 R B L' F R' F' B' L2 F' L R2 B2 L' Fw Uw2
*44. *U L' U' B' U' L' F D L' D' F2 B' U' R B U' F2 R2 B2 U' Fw Uw2
*45. *F2 D' L U2 B F2 R B2 F' R F U D' F R' U R L' D' Fw Uw'
*46. *F' R D B' F' U' B2 U' B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F' B' U Rw2
*47. *R L2 D2 U' F' B2 R2 D U' F L2 U' L R B D B R D' L B Rw Uw'
*48. *U2 R2 U B2 D U' F' R' D L2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 Fw Uw'
*49. *F2 L' R' U D' L2 F R B R2 L' F D' F D' R2 L2 B' D2 R' L' Fw Uw
*50. *F' L U2 B2 R' U B' L2 U L2 R B' L' U' D L2 D R L' D Fw Uw'
*51. *D L R' U' L' B2 R U' B D B' L R F2 B' D R2 L B' D F' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *B' L2 R D R2 D' B' D B R' U F U2 D' B' L D' U' L' R Fw Uw
*53. *U B U R2 L' U2 D2 R2 U B2 L R' U2 F B L R' D2 L' D2 F2 Rw Uw2
*54. *U R U' F2 L U L2 R' D' B' U2 R2 L D' L2 F' B' D B2 F' D2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *D L D2 R2 F' R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R' L' U' R D L2 D F L D Rw Uw'
*56. *D L U F' U2 R2 U L' B L F2 D L2 U2 D' R L' D U' R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *U2 F L D2 R2 D U B' L2 F2 B' R' D' U2 B U L2 R D Fw' Uw2
*58. *D L D' B F2 D U2 L2 D' U R B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*59. *F' D2 L' B D' B U L B2 U2 B' L U F R D' L B2 U2 L2 Fw'
*60. *L D' L2 F' D' U F2 D F2 D2 F D F' B R B' D' B' R2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' B' F' L' F D2 F2 D F' U2 
*2. *U' R2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 R D' B2 R' B' D F2 D2 U R2 
*3. *U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D L F' U L' B' D' U2 
*4. *F2 D2 L' D F' U F2 B2 L D F2 R2 F2 R2 U D2 R2 U' F2 B2 
*5. *F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R2 B2 R U' L2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R B' L' U' R B' L2 U' F' U' F' 
*2. *D' B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 B U F2 R' D B2 R B L D' B2 L' 
*3. *U2 F2 L U2 L D2 R D2 R2 B2 R B' L2 F L2 F' R D R' U F' 
*4. *L2 U2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B' L' F2 R2 D' F' L U2 L2 U R 
*5. *D' R' U D2 B U2 F' U' B' R F B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 B2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 B U' L' U F U L B' L' F2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 
*2. *U2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' L R D' F' D2 U' L D' L' 
*3. *U' B2 U B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D L2 F' L B' R F L2 F D L' D 
*4. *B' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D R2 D' F2 R U2 L' F2 D2 U' 
*5. *L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L D F R2 B' R2 U' F' R' D2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 B2 R F2 L U2 R2 B2 R D2 U L R' D2 F' D R2 B F L U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' R U2 F U' R U2 
*3. *L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 R' B F U' F L B D R' B 
*4. *B Uw' U' B R2 B F' D Rw' Uw2 R' F' D F2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Fw2 F D Fw' L F' Rw' R2 Uw2 U B F' Uw' Fw2 R F R' B' L F D R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F2 U' R F2 R' F' R F2 U' 
*3. *L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D B D' L' F U2 R' U' B' U 
*4. *F' Uw U L Uw' U' B' Uw' F2 D B U2 R D2 Rw' B Rw' U' B' U' R Uw2 L Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' Rw' F' Rw2 D L B' Fw' F2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw' F'
*5. *Bw' L' Rw2 D2 B Fw' Uw' Lw Rw2 Dw' Bw L U2 B' R' Uw' Bw' Dw2 R F2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 Dw' B Rw Dw2 U B2 Bw2 D Dw B Fw' Uw B' Rw B Bw2 Rw R' Dw2 Fw2 U2 L2 B Bw' L2 Dw Bw2 Rw' F' Lw' B Bw Fw Dw2 B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 R' F U' 
*3. *R U2 R L D' L B' R' L' U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F R2 
*4. *Rw D' Uw L' D2 B' D2 U' B' D U L' B2 D2 Rw' D Uw' U2 F2 R F' L2 Rw D2 B2 Uw2 F L' R U' Rw R' U B F' R2 D2 Uw U2 R'
*5. *B' F Dw' B2 R F2 Lw2 Fw' L Lw' D2 Rw' F Rw Uw2 Rw2 F D B' R2 F2 R' Dw' Rw2 R Fw2 D' Dw' Fw2 F D2 B L Lw R Dw' Uw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw2 Rw' U R2 D' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Lw Rw B2 L' Bw D2 B R2 Uw2 Lw' F'
*6. *U2 2B2 2L 2U2 B 3F2 D 3R2 2R2 3U2 3F2 L 3R' R2 3F2 R F' 2L' 3F2 2D' 3U B' 2U U2 R 2U 2B 2F 2L2 3R 2R B2 R2 3F U 2L F' D' L 3F 2D' 3F' 2U 2L2 R B 3U' 2U' L 2F L' 2L' 2R' R' 2B' 2L' 2D' 2B2 2L' 3F' U2 B 3F 2D F' 3U2 2B' R2 2B 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F R' U R2 U F' U 
*3. *R' B2 L' D2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R F R D' L U R' F2 R U R 
*4. *L R2 Fw' Uw L' B2 F R2 B F2 D2 Uw U2 L' R' D2 L2 F L2 D2 L' Uw' R' D' Uw2 U' Fw' D Fw2 F2 R F Uw2 L' B2 R Uw' U Fw2 Rw
*5. *L R' B F Lw' Rw Bw R D' F' L B2 L' R Fw2 Uw Bw L' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw' U' Bw' Fw2 F2 D2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw2 Uw2 R Dw' Rw2 F R' Uw' Bw' U L Lw R2 D' Lw2 D Dw2 U Bw2 Lw R B' F Dw' L2 Rw2 D Dw' Rw' F'
*6. *2B 3F' 3R' 2D2 L' 2D R 2D2 F' 2L 2D2 F' D' 3F2 D2 3R2 F' U' 2R2 2B 2R2 R' B' 2B2 2F2 F' 3R' 2B' 2D2 3R' 2F' D 3U' U' 2L2 2B2 3F L' R' 2B' L 2L2 D2 L' U' 2R' U' 2B 2F 2L' F' D2 2B2 2F 2L' 2R' D2 3U2 2B2 R2 F2 U' 2L U' R' F L' 2F2 2R 2F2
*7. *2L' 3B 3D 2L' 3R U 2L2 R2 3D 2F' L' 2L' 2D2 2L R' 3B2 U2 2L 3D2 U2 2R2 2D 3U 2U2 L' 2R2 R' D' F 2R2 U' B F 2D 3D 3U L' 2L' 3D2 L' 3L 2U F2 3D U 3R2 2R2 D2 2U 3B' D2 2U 3B' 2L2 3L' 2B2 D' 2F2 3D 2R' 2B 2R 2D' U L' 3L' R' B' 2D' 3U B 2B2 3B 3F2 D' 2D2 3D' L2 2B2 D' 2U L2 2L' 3L 2F2 F2 L' 3B2 3D' 3L F' 2D2 3B 2R2 2U 3F' 2D 2F 3L' 3R'

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR1- DL1+ UL1- U1+ R2+ D4- L2- ALL4- y2 U0+ R2+ D4- L3- ALL6+ DR 
*2. *UR4- DR0+ DL4+ UL3+ U4+ R0+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U1- R5+ D5+ L3- ALL1- UL 
*3. *UR6+ DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U2- R2+ D6+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U2- R1- D3- L1+ ALL1+ UR 
*4. *UR4- DR5- DL2+ UL6+ U1- R0+ D3+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U5+ R0+ D5- L1+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR2- DR1- DL3- UL4- U2+ R5- D2+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R3- D3+ L3+ ALL3+ DR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' R U' R L' B U r b' 
*2. *U R' L U R' U' L' B L' r' b u' 
*3. *U B L R' L' B' R' L' B' l' r' b 
*4. *L' U R L' R B R L b u' 
*5. *U L' R' L' B' U' B U' l' u' 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / 
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 2) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb
1. *U L R U B L R U L U' R'
*2. *R L B L B' L' R L' U' B R'
*3. *R B' R U R B L' R L B' L'
*4. *L U B L B R' L B' R U' R'
*5. *R B U B' U' B R B R L B'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U F' R' U' R2 F2 R' F 
*3. *R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' F2 R F2 D R2 B2 U2 L D2 U' 
*4. *U B R' Fw' F2 Uw' U2 B Fw F2 D' R2 F' L U2 R B Fw2 D' R' B2 Fw2 U' R' Uw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw R U2 B' F' Uw' L' B2 L2 Fw' D' L
*5. *D' U2 Fw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw' R' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Uw2 B R' Fw Dw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' L' Bw' U2 Lw D' Rw Bw2 D Dw' Lw2 Dw' Bw' R2 B2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Dw2 U2 Fw D2 Uw' L2 Uw2 R2 Dw Lw B2 Bw' F'
*OH. *D U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U2 F' L D L F' R2 D2 
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4- DL0+ UL4+ U2+ R4+ D5+ L4- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL1- DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L' B U B L' R' L r b 
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0)
*Skewb. *R U R U' B L' B L' R' U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2018)

Terribly sorry for the lateness in posting this! I simply forgot to post it (Christmas Eve had me distracted) and nobody bothered to tell me until Mats just did a few minutes ago.

The competition has been up at the competition website all week, and it's actually been pretty popular - we're on track for a near-record participation this week, with 174 participants so far. But I'm sorry that I forgot to put up the post here this week. I've been working hard on the changes for next week, and I'm hoping they will be ready (although there is still much to do).


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 28, 2018)

LOL everything I can do with just one cube available to me:
3x3: 10.96, 11.09, 13.80, 10.80, 11.21 = 11.09 ao5 pretty good for me
3BLD: 1:47.01, DNF(1:31.94 by 1 flipped edge I memo'd), DNF(1:22.18 by 1 twisted corner I didn't memo)
OH: 26.68, 22.47, 26.89, 26.86, 20.40 = 25.34 ao5, decent considering I haven't practiced OH in forever.


----------



## Juicejam (Dec 29, 2018)

3x3: 15.15, (16.93), (13.42), 13.78, 14.88 = 14.60
OH: 27.49, (30.66), 29.27, 29.07, (27.11) = 28.61


----------



## oneshot (Dec 29, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, 5:50, DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2018)

oneshot said:


> 3BLD: DNF, 5:50, DNF


No centiseconds on the middle solve?


----------



## oneshot (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> No centiseconds on the middle solve?


Lol. Thought it was so slow, it didn't matter. 5:50.60


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 29, 2018)

Last chance for entering this year.
A year without cubing makes you forget lots of things like PLL parity on 4x4x4. Funny enough, oll parity was still in muscle memory (thank you, famous German cuber who put an easy to understand tut on yt many years ago)


----------



## freshcuber.de (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay, I compete here for the first time:

2x2: (7.31), (10.92), 10.22, 7.37, 9.00 = 8.86
3x3: 25.85, (24.14), 26.24, (DNF), 29.76 = 27.28
4x4: 1:52.95, 1:54.83, (1:58.90), 1:32.28, (1:28.32) = 1:46.68
5x5: 3:55.55, 3:49.81, 3:28.19, (4:10.12), (3:17.17) = 3:44.51
3x3 OH: (36.59), 43.95, 46.03, 42.00, (46.68) = 43.99
Clock: 23.56, (36.55), 23.54, (21.16), 24.22 = 23.77
Megaminx: 4:02.06, 3:58.65, 4:46.14, (5:15.42), (3:29.21) = 4:15.61
Pyraminx: (16.27), 16:02, (11.88), 14:39, 12.02 = 14.14
Skewb: 42.42, (DNF), (20.33), 21.56, 20.37 = 28.11

No idea if I scrambled the 5x5 right. Is there a website where you can copy and paste the scramble and you see the pattern?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 29, 2018)

Schmidt said:


> Last chance for entering this year.
> A year without cubing makes you forget lots of things like PLL parity on 4x4x4. Funny enough, oll parity was still in muscle memory (thank you, famous German cuber who put an easy to understand tut on yt many years ago)


Welcome back! It's been two years since last time. You are still number five on the all time marathon list
of number of competitions . But very close to lose that place.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 29, 2018)

freshcuber.de said:


> No idea if I scrambled the 5x5 right. Is there a website where you can copy and paste the scramble and you see the pattern?


You can use Cstimer here, and once you have it open, right above the scramble where it says "WCA" click on that and once the scroll bar comes down click on where it says "Input" and from there you can paste the scrambles from this page to the Cstimer page and once you have that done you can click on the "Tools" button which will open a box in the bottom right side of the page and show you the scramble drawn out as it should be. If however once you click on the "tools" button, and the scramble does not show up, click on the button right next to where it says "function", and from there click on the option that says "Draw scramble".

Hopefully this is not to confusing, but please let me know if I can help clarify something(s) up.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> You can use Cstimer here, and once you have it open, right above the scramble where it says "WCA" click on that and once the scroll bar comes down click on where it says "Input" and from there you can paste the scrambles from this page to the Cstimer page and once you have that done you can click on the "Tools" button which will open a box in the bottom right side of the page and show you the scramble drawn out as it should be. If however once you click on the "tools" button, and the scramble does not show up, click on the button right next to where it says "function", and from there click on the option that says "Draw scramble".
> 
> Hopefully this is not to confusing, but please let me know if I can help clarify something(s) up.


Way faster alternative: alg.cubing.net.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 29, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Way faster alternative: alg.cubing.net.


I completly forgot about that, but thank you for pointing it out to me. The other thing I meant to mention in my other post is that you can also use the timer on Cstimer, is you do not have a stack mat timer, which allows you to do both the correct scramble and use the timer, but never the less you way is much faster : )


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2018)

2x2: (1.24), 1.76, (3.18), 1.51, 1.88 = 1.72
3x3: (8.66), 8.31, 7.03, 8.15, (6.55) = 7.83
4x4: (32.98), (39.48), 35.35, 35.01, 34.52 = 34.96
5x5: 1:06.25, (1:11.81), 1:08.93, (1:00.02), 1:03.93 = 1:06.37
3BLD: 29.81, DNF, DNF = 29.81
Skewb: (2.65), 2.24, 1.84, (1.82), 2.12 = 2.07 
4BLD: DNF, 3:28.05, DNF = 3:28.05
5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## freshcuber.de (Dec 29, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Way faster alternative: alg.cubing.net.



I checked it out right now and it works pretty easy. So I will use this next week. Thanks to both of you for your answers.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 29, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Welcome back! It's been two years since last time. You are still number five on the all time marathon list
> of number of competitions . But very close to lose that place.


I WAS dedicated back then. It would be nice to have at least five solves next year so I can make it on the end-of-year list


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 29, 2018)

15.36

17.17

12.81

14.73

18.10

3x3 btw


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 30, 2018)

2x2 - (2.42), 3.65, 3.61, (4.06), 3.21 = 3.49
3x3 - 15.60, 14.22, 11.56, (10.33), (15.79) = 13.79
4x4 - (1:11.66), 58.82, 59.42, (56.87), 1:09.72 = 1:02.65
5x5 - 2:02.78, (1:40.03), 1:56.83, (2:09.54), 1:58.20 = 1:59.27
Pyraminx - 5.93, (4.46), 7.59, 4.77, (7.60) = 6.10
Skewb - 6.69, (7.41), 5.58, (5.11), 6.28 = 6.18
Square 1 - (32.39), 27.01, 29.87, (24.97), 25.92 = 27.60
Clock - 15.04, (13.15), (16.35), 13.44, 13.75 = 14.08
Kilominx - (40.30), 37.05, 30.55, (29.72), 37.68 = 35.09


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 31, 2018)

3x3 - (12.73) , 15.06 , 13.87 , 15.42 , (16.00)
3x3 Ao5 - 14.78

3x3OH - 28.60 , 33.87 , (37.96) , 31.23 , (28.40)
3x3OH Ao5 - 31.23

3x3 Match the Scramble - 1:41.36 , (1:45.20) , (1:13.13) , 1:30.78 , 1:31.97
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 1:34.70

3x3 Blindfolded - 4:25.88 , DNF , DNF
3x3 Blindfolded Result - 4:25.88
3x3 Blindfolded Mo3 - DNF

3x3 Fewest Moves - 37 moves
Solution : U F' R U B' U R' D' B' D2 R B2 R D' R' D R2 U R2 U' R B' R' B2 U F' U F U B D2 B' U B D2 B2 R'
Explanation:
U F' R U B' U // 222 + Setting up F2L pair
R' D' B' D2 // 223
R B2 R D' R' D // F2L-1
R2 U R2 U' R B' R' B2 // F2L + Cancel into OLL
U F' U F U B D2 B' U B D2 B2 R' // OLL + Cancel into PLL


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 31, 2018)

MBLD: 2/2 ini 4:44.67


----------



## EphraYeem (Dec 31, 2018)

3x3 - 14.87, 15.53, 18.60, 16.19, 16.27. ao5 = 16.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2019)

Results are on the way . 247 competitors and a new year, that makes it difficult ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2019)

OK, the results now: congrats to Jacob, Walker and Sean!

*2x2x2*(178)

 1.65 Khairur Rachim
 1.71 matthew wilbur
 1.72 Carterk
 1.74 Kered
 1.99 NamanJ12
 2.10 Legomanz
 2.19 TheDubDubJr
 2.31 gavinz
 2.33 Sean Hartman
 2.35 David ep
 2.37 MLGCubez
 2.45 MichaelNielsen
 2.48 Varun Mohanraj
 2.55 cuberkid10
 2.58 MaskCuber
 2.61 [email protected]
 2.71 lejitcuber
 2.72 Muhd Mazin
 2.75 Cpimtong
 2.76 Jscuber
 2.80 uyneb2000
 2.81 vedroboev
 2.83 DhruvA
 2.88 Magdamini
 2.91 G2013
 2.95 JoXCuber
 2.99 turtwig
 2.99 Luke Garrett
 3.00 Zeke Mackay
 3.03 thecubingwizard
 3.06 rooroo2006
 3.14 jancsi02
 3.16 mihnea3000
 3.20 Andrew_Rizo
 3.24 jaysammey777
 3.27 2017LAMB06
 3.29 JMHCubed
 3.33 asacuber
 3.35 YoniStrass
 3.35 Kerry_Creech
 3.44 boby_okta
 3.44 Parke187
 3.45 MrKuba600
 3.46 Kylegadj
 3.47 Torch
 3.48 NathanaelCubes
 3.49 [email protected]
 3.49 cubeshepherd
 3.50 BandedCubing101
 3.52 Marcus Siu
 3.54 Neb
 3.60 Pranav Prabhu
 3.64 aaron paskow
 3.66 Zac04attack
 3.69 Astral Cubing
 3.74 Angry_Mob
 3.77 Toothcraver55
 3.82 NoProblemCubing
 3.83 3x3x5
 3.85 leudcfa
 3.85 BradenTheMagician
 3.87 DGCubes
 3.91 TipsterTrickster
 3.95 trav1
 4.01 mvpcuber47
 4.02 ichcubegern
 4.02 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.05 Metallic Silver
 4.08 Ethan Horspool
 4.14 Color Cuber
 4.15 AdrianCubing
 4.15 tJardigradHe
 4.18 MartinN13
 4.19 Turkey vld
 4.24 Ontricus
 4.28 Mark Boyanowski
 4.29 Cheng
 4.30 Allagos
 4.38 genius0717
 4.38 Fred Lang
 4.40 Marco21
 4.45 Natanael
 4.45 MCuber
 4.46 ARandomCuber
 4.56 MattP98
 4.56 RileyN23
 4.57 sleipnir
 4.57 Zach Clark
 4.58 Ghost Cuber
 4.60 Underwatercuber
 4.64 Sandy
 4.66 AidanNoogie
 4.68 swankfukinc
 4.68 SpareBrains
 4.69 wuque man
 4.72 The Blockhead
 4.72 Brayden Adams
 4.75 FishTalons
 4.79 m24816
 4.79 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.82 Glomnipotent
 4.82 begiuli65
 4.83 Cooki348
 4.84 pshumn
 4.87 Nazib
 4.88 BiscutDNF
 4.91 dean_clockisthebestevent
 4.97 Coinman_
 4.99 epride17
 4.99 SpartanSailor
 5.06 topppits
 5.08 Keith Maben
 5.08 Aadil- ali
 5.10 nms777
 5.18 qwer13
 5.20 D1zzy
 5.21 MrLunarWolf
 5.26 julio974
 5.28 CraZZ CFOP
 5.31 Aerospry
 5.37 DesertWolf
 5.39 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.44 2018JAIN01
 5.48 Sub1Hour
 5.48 Bogdan
 5.52 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.57 Wriiglly
 5.59 xyzzy
 5.61 oliviervlcube
 5.66 abunickabhi
 5.68 RandomPerson84
 5.68 Jan
 5.69 fun at the joy
 5.71 FPermthecuber
 5.72 Ian Pang
 5.77 V.Kochergin
 5.78 Dylan Swarts
 5.81 Schmizee
 5.85 SpeedCubeReview
 5.90 M O
 5.91 Lewis
 5.95 TheNoobCuber
 6.19 20luky3
 6.37 Ali161102
 6.38 brad711
 6.40 Awesome Cubemaster
 6.41 dschieses
 6.48 Jmuncuber
 6.53 vilkkuti25
 6.54 TheCubingAddict980
 6.69 yovliporat
 6.71 cytokid101
 6.79 Bubbagrub
 6.87 theos
 7.14 JC Cuber
 7.20 Jamon
 7.38 CubingRF
 7.60 Schmidt
 7.65 Alea
 7.78 redoxxy
 7.86 The Cubix
 7.99 Dhrishant
 8.01 jsgamemaker
 8.13 UnknownCanvas
 8.25 Petri Krzywacki
 8.45 Mike Hughey
 8.86 freshcuber.de
 8.90 PingPongCuber
 9.23 [email protected]
 9.23 One Wheel
 9.34 [email protected]
 10.78 BleachedTurtle
 11.13 Bart Van Eynde
 11.67 Jacck
 12.16 goidlon
 13.16 keebruce
 17.57 victor
 DNF cuberrahul20
*3x3x3*(222)

 7.42 Varun Mohanraj
 7.46 lejitcuber
 7.55 Luke Garrett
 7.83 Carterk
 7.86 Awesome Cubemaster
 8.02 Andrew_Douzenis
 8.36 Cpimtong
 8.40 uyneb2000
 8.60 cuberkid10
 8.85 Khairur Rachim
 8.87 mihnea3000
 8.89 Jscuber
 8.89 OriginalUsername
 8.92 Ethan Horspool
 8.96 speedcuber71
 8.96 jancsi02
 8.97 Josh5271
 9.02 Pranav Prabhu
 9.03 G2013
 9.06 jason3141
 9.10 Sean Hartman
 9.18 Kylegadj
 9.20 JustinTimeCuber
 9.23 Zeke Mackay
 9.42 thecubingwizard
 9.45 jaysammey777
 9.45 AidanNoogie
 9.47 Barinerturan
 9.51 asacuber
 9.65 DhruvA
 9.65 vedroboev
 9.68 tJardigradHe
 9.72 Zach Clark
 9.73 2017LAMB06
 9.74 ichcubegern
 9.77 NamanJ12
 9.78 [email protected]
 9.83 David ep
 9.84 Magdamini
 9.89 YoniStrass
 10.02 Marco21
 10.03 Marcus Siu
 10.12 Zac04attack
 10.16 Andrew_Rizo
 10.26 wuque man
 10.34 RileyN23
 10.36 Cheng
 10.38 Nikhil George
 10.53 Ontricus
 10.54 JoXCuber
 10.62 Torch
 10.64 gavinz
 10.66 matthew wilbur
 10.67 TheDubDubJr
 10.74 DGCubes
 10.91 MrKuba600
 10.96 boby_okta
 11.01 BandedCubing101
 11.03 aaron paskow
 11.09 joshsailscga
 11.10 TipsterTrickster
 11.14 miasponseller
 11.16 Toothcraver55
 11.47 Legomanz
 11.48 MattP98
 11.50 sigalig
 11.50 abunickabhi
 11.51 Allagos
 11.60 turtwig
 11.62 3x3x5
 11.80 Astral Cubing
 11.81 [email protected]
 11.88 MaskCuber
 11.93 Underwatercuber
 12.03 MCuber
 12.05 Sandy
 12.16 BradenTheMagician
 12.23 Kerry_Creech
 12.29 trav1
 12.31 NathanaelCubes
 12.31 obelisk477
 12.34 speedcube.insta
 12.37 leudcfa
 12.43 ARandomCuber
 12.50 Keroma12
 12.55 BiscutDNF
 12.58 FishTalons
 12.70 MegaminxMan
 12.71 ican97
 12.71 Keith Maben
 12.74 AdrianCubing
 12.76 Glomnipotent
 12.77 OJ Cubing
 12.78 MartinN13
 12.79 mvpcuber47
 12.86 Ian Pang
 12.87 Neb
 12.93 Chris Van Der Brink
 12.93 Natanael
 13.07 Guilhermehrc
 13.21 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.56 Cooki348
 13.59 EdubCubes
 13.74 Mark Boyanowski
 13.78 Fred Lang
 13.79 cubeshepherd
 13.80 m24816
 13.86 RandomPerson84
 14.08 20luky3
 14.14 2018JAIN01
 14.16 SpareBrains
 14.23 Metallic Silver
 14.30 SpeedCubeReview
 14.47 xyzzy
 14.47 rooroo2006
 14.60 Juicejam
 14.63 Aerospry
 14.75 Dylan Swarts
 14.78 MathNoobz
 14.80 Emir Yusuf
 14.84 Aleki
 14.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.90 Coinman_
 15.17 Jan
 15.32 whatshisbucket
 15.42 begiuli65
 15.46 Matt Hudon
 15.50 NoName...
 15.54 yovliporat
 15.65 sleipnir
 15.73 Turkey vld
 15.73 sam596
 15.75 SM cubing
 15.84 The Blockhead
 15.88 Ghost Cuber
 15.91 epride17
 15.93 swankfukinc
 16.00 EphraYeem
 16.01 Bogdan
 16.02 nevinscph
 16.13 vinylc2h3
 16.34 JMHCubed
 16.35 Angry_Mob
 16.35 fun at the joy
 16.50 topppits
 16.58 audiophile121
 16.75 cytokid101
 16.96 V.Kochergin
 17.19 M O
 17.33 NoProblemCubing
 17.43 filipemtx
 17.51 Parke187
 17.56 Some_Dude
 17.59 Color Cuber
 17.61 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.68 julio974
 17.70 Nazib
 17.75 dean_clockisthebestevent
 17.95 Alpha cuber
 18.08 Jamon
 18.25 D1zzy
 18.41 TheCubingAddict980
 18.42 genius0717
 18.42 DesertWolf
 18.47 redoxxy
 18.62 nms777
 18.63 Jmuncuber
 18.80 HiddenSentinels
 18.84 Alea
 18.86 Schmizee
 18.90 Kuzniok
 18.93 qwer13
 18.96 Ali161102
 19.03 pshumn
 19.25 xbrandationx
 19.33 oliviervlcube
 19.44 Sub1Hour
 19.57 CraZZ CFOP
 19.87 Mike Hughey
 20.25 [email protected]
 20.29 Brayden Adams
 20.48 Aadil- ali
 20.48 Wriiglly
 20.58 vilkkuti25
 20.76 jsgamemaker
 21.11 ditto_64
 21.19 MrLunarWolf
 21.45 JC Cuber
 21.62 Petri Krzywacki
 21.87 brad711
 22.22 Bubbagrub
 22.28 squidgecubing
 22.29 dnguyen2204
 22.85 theos
 22.89 SpartanSailor
 23.43 Muhd Mazin
 23.56 UnknownCanvas
 24.26 Lewis
 24.55 One Wheel
 25.06 Benji
 25.65 dschieses
 26.63 Jozo_Berk
 26.97 Schmidt
 27.11 BleachedTurtle
 27.23 CubingRF
 27.28 freshcuber.de
 28.24 Dhrishant
 28.32 PingPongCuber
 28.41 keebruce
 28.95 Jaycubes
 33.52 Jacck
 36.50 MatsBergsten
 37.62 The Cubix
 38.31 Doofnoofer
 39.12 Foreright
 39.28 Bart Van Eynde
 45.28 Ilikedumdum
 45.72 goidlon
 1:02.07 [email protected]
 1:07.36 JailtonMendes
 1:20.63 victor
 DNF cuberrahul20
*4x4x4*(146)

 30.19 cuberkid10
 32.40 jancsi02
 32.49 lejitcuber
 33.78 Ethan Horspool
 33.99 Khairur Rachim
 34.09 Varun Mohanraj
 34.62 Sean Hartman
 34.80 Cpimtong
 34.96 Carterk
 36.50 Jscuber
 36.69 thecubingwizard
 37.02 ichcubegern
 38.02 Magdamini
 38.02 Pranav Prabhu
 38.19 Torch
 38.98 TheDubDubJr
 39.42 RileyN23
 39.64 tJardigradHe
 39.78 Cheng
 40.82 MrKuba600
 40.85 Nikhil George
 40.96 uyneb2000
 41.04 turtwig
 41.20 vedroboev
 41.52 jaysammey777
 41.98 Marco21
 42.31 MCuber
 42.34 wuque man
 42.83 MaskCuber
 43.24 DhruvA
 43.51 rooroo2006
 43.65 Luke Garrett
 43.73 AidanNoogie
 43.84 DGCubes
 44.16 NamanJ12
 44.71 YoniStrass
 44.76 Marcus Siu
 45.08 Zeke Mackay
 46.54 Kerry_Creech
 46.75 David ep
 47.66 2017LAMB06
 47.82 BradenTheMagician
 48.58 mvpcuber47
 49.21 sigalig
 49.46 gavinz
 49.85 abunickabhi
 49.87 Astral Cubing
 50.00 Ontricus
 50.64 Glomnipotent
 50.68 Kylegadj
 50.76 Mark Boyanowski
 50.89 OJ Cubing
 51.14 leudcfa
 51.16 xyzzy
 51.51 mrjames113083
 51.88 Coinman_
 52.11 Sandy
 52.50 TipsterTrickster
 52.72 m24816
 52.89 Neb
 53.84 nevinscph
 53.98 AdrianCubing
 54.61 MattP98
 54.80 epride17
 54.83 The Blockhead
 55.13 aaron paskow
 55.15 20luky3
 55.52 BiscutDNF
 55.56 MartinN13
 55.83 ARandomCuber
 56.18 Turkey vld
 56.20 Fred Lang
 56.52 trav1
 57.20 sleipnir
 57.58 Toothcraver55
 57.62 RandomPerson84
 58.25 swankfukinc
 58.40 Cooki348
 58.41 [email protected]
 59.00 DesertWolf
 59.91 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:00.39 NathanaelCubes
 1:00.68 Dylan Swarts
 1:01.57 topppits
 1:01.81 brad711
 1:02.65 cubeshepherd
 1:03.26 Guilhermehrc
 1:03.49 Alea
 1:03.59 redoxxy
 1:04.58 Jamon
 1:04.85 Metallic Silver
 1:04.95 oliviervlcube
 1:05.03 cytokid101
 1:05.48 sam596
 1:08.22 fun at the joy
 1:08.54 boby_okta
 1:08.56 Allagos
 1:10.37 Natanael
 1:11.45 SpartanSailor
 1:11.97 Color Cuber
 1:12.60 SpareBrains
 1:13.32 Bogdan
 1:13.67 UnknownCanvas
 1:14.13 Aerospry
 1:14.17 Ian Pang
 1:15.25 Ghost Cuber
 1:15.52 Some_Dude
 1:17.38 NoName...
 1:19.28 [email protected]
 1:20.63 V.Kochergin
 1:20.78 Jmuncuber
 1:21.05 Ali161102
 1:22.03 dnguyen2204
 1:22.91 Mike Hughey
 1:23.39 Sub1Hour
 1:23.50 nms777
 1:23.92 Jan
 1:24.69 kilwap147
 1:24.79 Petri Krzywacki
 1:29.25 Bubbagrub
 1:30.76 yovliporat
 1:30.86 julio974
 1:30.89 theos
 1:33.68 BleachedTurtle
 1:34.55 TheCubingAddict980
 1:35.73 genius0717
 1:37.81 One Wheel
 1:40.21 JC Cuber
 1:42.75 Schmizee
 1:44.88 Lewis
 1:46.11 matthew wilbur
 1:46.48 Dhrishant
 1:46.69 freshcuber.de
 1:52.03 PingPongCuber
 1:53.51 Jacck
 1:55.63 [email protected]
 2:00.61 dschieses
 2:02.26 jsgamemaker
 2:02.37 The Cubix
 2:13.54 MatsBergsten
 2:27.50 Schmidt
 2:35.35 Bart Van Eynde
 2:49.71 Jaycubes
 2:54.78 M O
 3:51.94 [email protected]
 DNF cuberrahul20
*5x5x5*(100)

 58.60 Sean Hartman
 1:05.14 thecubingwizard
 1:05.46 cuberkid10
 1:06.02 ichcubegern
 1:06.37 Carterk
 1:06.64 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.84 Ethan Horspool
 1:07.09 Khairur Rachim
 1:08.17 jancsi02
 1:09.63 MaskCuber
 1:10.10 Varun Mohanraj
 1:12.89 Torch
 1:14.32 Pranav Prabhu
 1:16.62 Cpimtong
 1:20.20 MrKuba600
 1:20.32 jaysammey777
 1:21.31 DhruvA
 1:21.40 uyneb2000
 1:21.67 JoXCuber
 1:21.78 AidanNoogie
 1:22.12 RileyN23
 1:23.00 tJardigradHe
 1:23.17 Marcus Siu
 1:23.87 rooroo2006
 1:23.95 Cheng
 1:24.03 sigalig
 1:24.98 vedroboev
 1:27.40 nevinscph
 1:27.64 turtwig
 1:29.60 MCuber
 1:29.81 OJ Cubing
 1:30.39 abunickabhi
 1:30.73 wuque man
 1:32.24 xyzzy
 1:32.84 leudcfa
 1:33.43 YoniStrass
 1:33.50 Sandy
 1:34.64 BradenTheMagician
 1:36.73 mvpcuber47
 1:38.14 Glomnipotent
 1:40.51 Mark Boyanowski
 1:41.98 mrjames113083
 1:44.24 swankfukinc
 1:45.22 aaron paskow
 1:46.82 gavinz
 1:46.84 Kerry_Creech
 1:47.71 ARandomCuber
 1:48.10 epride17
 1:48.36 The Blockhead
 1:48.74 elimescube
 1:50.45 Dylan Swarts
 1:51.55 Coinman_
 1:53.20 Natanael
 1:53.27 MattP98
 1:54.16 Neb
 1:54.74 Luke Garrett
 1:57.66 m24816
 1:58.51 Allagos
 1:59.27 cubeshepherd
 2:01.48 brad711
 2:03.15 NathanaelCubes
 2:03.52 2017LAMB06
 2:04.88 redoxxy
 2:11.00 Ontricus
 2:11.17 Bogdan
 2:12.60 Ghost Cuber
 2:12.74 whatshisbucket
 2:16.68 topppits
 2:19.00 DesertWolf
 2:19.25 Mike Hughey
 2:21.71 Ali161102
 2:21.83 20luky3
 2:22.15 RandomPerson84
 2:25.93 boby_okta
 2:26.84 Jamon
 2:28.81 Sub1Hour
 2:31.15 BiscutDNF
 2:31.63 Lewis
 2:33.50 Aerospry
 2:34.02 fun at the joy
 2:34.04 Ian Pang
 2:34.73 SpartanSailor
 2:38.27 One Wheel
 2:39.69 Jmuncuber
 2:44.46 UnknownCanvas
 2:47.04 yovliporat
 2:47.63 theos
 2:55.52 Petri Krzywacki
 2:56.34 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:06.89 cytokid101
 3:06.94 nms777
 3:12.86 Bubbagrub
 3:14.54 dschieses
 3:27.92 V.Kochergin
 3:44.52 freshcuber.de
 4:18.16 JC Cuber
 4:58.92 dnguyen2204
 5:12.75 Doofnoofer
 DNF Metallic Silver
 DNF cuberrahul20
*6x6x6*(45)

 1:48.94 Sean Hartman
 1:53.89 ichcubegern
 1:57.75 Marco21
 1:57.88 TheDubDubJr
 2:05.22 thecubingwizard
 2:10.14 cuberkid10
 2:11.78 Torch
 2:20.64 jaysammey777
 2:35.19 Cpimtong
 2:43.82 abunickabhi
 2:46.93 Marcus Siu
 2:47.38 xyzzy
 2:47.87 DhruvA
 2:49.38 OriginalUsername
 2:50.58 Mark Boyanowski
 2:53.09 nevinscph
 2:56.59 leudcfa
 3:07.58 RileyN23
 3:14.47 epride17
 3:14.87 mvpcuber47
 3:16.37 Neb
 3:18.58 The Blockhead
 3:23.06 swankfukinc
 3:32.20 Dylan Swarts
 3:34.58 MattP98
 3:35.47 Coinman_
 3:51.33 redoxxy
 3:56.82 ARandomCuber
 3:59.49 brad711
 4:10.73 Glomnipotent
 4:20.78 Mike Hughey
 4:21.95 Natanael
 4:31.76 Kerry_Creech
 4:39.34 m24816
 4:53.23 BleachedTurtle
 4:56.12 Lewis
 4:59.28 UnknownCanvas
 5:01.81 Sub1Hour
 5:15.54 One Wheel
 5:24.42 SpartanSailor
 5:49.05 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:12.60 nms777
 6:39.63 Jmuncuber
 DNF cytokid101
 DNF cuberrahul20
*7x7x7*(32)

 2:45.19 Sean Hartman
 2:50.91 TheDubDubJr
 2:51.50 ichcubegern
 2:52.08 Marco21
 3:17.24 thecubingwizard
 3:18.24 Torch
 3:31.45 cuberkid10
 3:37.16 wuque man
 3:51.83 Mark Boyanowski
 3:55.56 jaysammey777
 4:08.17 nevinscph
 4:08.97 MrKuba600
 4:17.39 xyzzy
 4:29.64 leudcfa
 4:56.31 mvpcuber47
 5:01.89 swankfukinc
 5:10.55 MattP98
 5:47.24 Dylan Swarts
 5:53.75 redoxxy
 6:19.16 brad711
 6:19.16 Mike Hughey
 6:39.36 Natanael
 6:55.60 m24816
 6:55.75 Kerry_Creech
 7:06.50 Sub1Hour
 7:26.42 One Wheel
 8:03.21 Lewis
 8:38.71 Jmuncuber
 9:18.93 SpartanSailor
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF cuberrahul20
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(71)

 2.80 MaskCuber
 3.55 NamanJ12
 3.71 Kered
 4.20 Sean Hartman
 4.28 Varun Mohanraj
 4.36 gavinz
 4.38 asacuber
 4.76 matthew wilbur
 4.97 TheDubDubJr
 5.43 Khairur Rachim
 5.61 lejitcuber
 5.99 Cpimtong
 6.40 MichaelNielsen
 6.66 Marcus Siu
 7.02 uyneb2000
 7.25 Legomanz
 8.16 turtwig
 8.53 Magdamini
 9.69 NathanaelCubes
 9.80 2017LAMB06
 10.46 rooroo2006
 11.16 Nikhil George
 11.91 MartinN13
 12.07 aaron paskow
 12.49 jaysammey777
 12.58 G2013
 12.65 vedroboev
 12.70 Sub1Hour
 12.71 ichcubegern
 12.81 abunickabhi
 13.20 Ontricus
 16.21 [email protected]
 17.32 BradenTheMagician
 19.12 Luke Garrett
 20.06 Torch
 20.96 Fred Lang
 20.98 YoniStrass
 21.68 FPermthecuber
 21.70 boby_okta
 22.83 JC Cuber
 24.24 Jmuncuber
 25.95 Mike Hughey
 26.72 redoxxy
 27.80 leudcfa
 29.99 cuberkid10
 30.03 MatsBergsten
 30.65 Color Cuber
 30.88 MattP98
 31.15 genius0717
 34.10 Dylan Swarts
 34.34 Moreno van Rooijen
 34.75 M O
 39.07 BiscutDNF
 39.69 m24816
 39.76 Natanael
 40.69 SpartanSailor
 41.33 yovliporat
 42.24 Axel Lönnstedt
 42.26 MCuber
 44.07 Allagos
 45.78 qwer13
 49.09 Bubbagrub
 49.97 Bogdan
 53.79 Jacck
 1:18.13 RileyN23
 2:01.07 brad711
 2:12.31 PingPongCuber
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF RandomPerson84
 DNF theos
 DNF JMHCubed
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(53)

 18.65 G2013
 23.95 Andrew_Rizo
 26.51 ican97
 27.02 sigalig
 29.81 Carterk
 32.95 MaskCuber
 33.12 abunickabhi
 34.58 Nikhil George
 39.97 Sean Hartman
 44.97 vedroboev
 48.56 jaysammey777
 51.24 redoxxy
 51.28 YoniStrass
 57.11 TheDubDubJr
 1:00.92 Torch
 1:04.87 uyneb2000
 1:06.30 leudcfa
 1:08.10 Khairur Rachim
 1:10.02 MatsBergsten
 1:12.50 ichcubegern
 1:19.37 rooroo2006
 1:20.75 Mike Hughey
 1:40.68 NamanJ12
 1:47.01 joshsailscga
 1:48.60 nevinscph
 1:49.59 MattP98
 1:50.87 topppits
 2:04.64 BiscutDNF
 2:15.03 BradenTheMagician
 2:21.12 elimescube
 2:33.79 NathanaelCubes
 2:34.15 boby_okta
 2:34.72 m24816
 2:47.34 Jacck
 2:48.97 Natanael
 2:53.76 FishTalons
 2:58.59 trav1
 3:03.63 dnguyen2204
 3:19.89 Bogdan
 3:46.84 Jmuncuber
 3:50.62 SpartanSailor
 3:54.74 Bubbagrub
 4:09.22 dschieses
 4:14.94 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:17.39 Sandy
 4:25.88 MathNoobz
 4:34.93 nms777
 5:50.60 oneshot
 7:11.23 brad711
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF MCuber
 DNF yovliporat
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)

 3:02.68 abunickabhi
 3:15.64 OJ Cubing
 3:28.05 Carterk
 4:03.06 T1_M0
 4:50.77 jaysammey777
 5:18.04 nevinscph
 6:01.83 Torch
 7:14.99 MatsBergsten
 8:26.50 Jacck
 9:07.56 Sean Hartman
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF MattP98
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)

 4:17.19 sigalig
 11:47.59 nevinscph
 13:15.35 MatsBergsten
 20:52.05 Sean Hartman
 21:29.11 Jacck
 25:11.68 thecubingwizard
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF MattP98
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF Carterk
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF nevinscph
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(20)

 28/33 50:26 AdrianD
 9/9 48:50 jaysammey777
 9/11 56:16 Jacck
 6/7 36:32 MatsBergsten
 4/4 3:18 abunickabhi
 10/16 57:45 Mike Hughey
 3/3 2 rooroo2006
 3/3 1:34 BleachedTurtle
 2/2 4:44 revAldoabedram
 2/2 6:23 YoniStrass
 2/2 8:35 boby_okta
 2/2 15:02 Axel Lönnstedt
 3/4 30:47 Natanael
 2/3 4:49 Torch
 2/3 23:32 brad711
 0/0  cuberrahul20
 0/2 6:47 NathanaelCubes
 0/2 12:11 SpartanSailor
 0/2 8:58 BiscutDNF
 1/2 11:07 m24816
*3x3x3 one-handed*(144)

 12.53 Khairur Rachim
 12.56 Jscuber
 12.61 Elo13
 12.63 Pranav Prabhu
 14.30 MaskCuber
 14.72 Sean Hartman
 14.91 jancsi02
 14.95 lejitcuber
 15.44 turtwig
 15.85 Cpimtong
 15.92 2017LAMB06
 16.23 Sandy
 16.35 ichcubegern
 16.35 Kylegadj
 16.48 thecubingwizard
 16.61 asacuber
 16.64 Nikhil George
 16.65 Ethan Horspool
 16.68 OriginalUsername
 16.77 Luke Garrett
 16.91 Josh5271
 17.13 Zac04attack
 17.23 cuberkid10
 17.62 Zeke Mackay
 17.92 Andrew_Douzenis
 17.93 TheDubDubJr
 18.05 YoniStrass
 18.10 NamanJ12
 18.19 tJardigradHe
 18.23 DhruvA
 18.36 Magdamini
 19.02 vedroboev
 19.18 Torch
 19.38 Cheng
 19.53 Marcus Siu
 19.55 uyneb2000
 19.56 AidanNoogie
 19.64 Some_Dude
 19.82 Andrew_Rizo
 19.87 ARandomCuber
 19.92 mihnea3000
 20.17 MCuber
 20.21 MrKuba600
 20.53 Varun Mohanraj
 20.59 boby_okta
 20.68 DGCubes
 20.76 Keith Maben
 20.87 NathanaelCubes
 20.88 jaysammey777
 20.89 leudcfa
 20.93 Metallic Silver
 20.99 abunickabhi
 21.09 Ontricus
 21.19 sleipnir
 21.45 BradenTheMagician
 21.58 Allagos
 21.60 mvpcuber47
 21.73 Kerry_Creech
 21.86 aaron paskow
 21.96 RileyN23
 23.05 Glomnipotent
 23.81 begiuli65
 24.05 BiscutDNF
 24.06 Mark Boyanowski
 24.74 wuque man
 25.34 xyzzy
 25.34 joshsailscga
 25.55 Toothcraver55
 25.80 Turkey vld
 25.88 Natanael
 26.03 Cooki348
 26.10 yovliporat
 26.14 qwer13
 26.15 Coinman_
 26.22 RandomPerson84
 26.96 [email protected]
 27.23 Moreno van Rooijen
 27.60 Underwatercuber
 27.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 27.90 SpareBrains
 27.94 trav1
 28.06 MartinN13
 28.11 [email protected]
 28.37 2018JAIN01
 28.61 Juicejam
 28.66 Legomanz
 28.66 AdrianCubing
 28.86 Chris Van Der Brink
 29.35 OJ Cubing
 29.35 Neb
 29.89 Bogdan
 30.54 epride17
 30.74 nevinscph
 30.81 MattP98
 30.98 NoName...
 31.23 MathNoobz
 31.32 m24816
 31.37 Aerospry
 31.60 redoxxy
 31.94 swankfukinc
 32.60 rooroo2006
 32.65 Fred Lang
 32.69 Color Cuber
 32.87 TheNoobCuber
 32.98 Guilhermehrc
 33.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 33.58 Nazib
 33.84 Angry_Mob
 35.17 brad711
 35.19 Dylan Swarts
 35.38 Parke187
 35.81 fun at the joy
 36.20 julio974
 37.21 CraZZ CFOP
 37.42 Sub1Hour
 37.67 nms777
 39.67 Bubbagrub
 40.02 Jan
 41.64 Schmizee
 42.34 V.Kochergin
 42.38 Mike Hughey
 42.50 genius0717
 43.99 freshcuber.de
 44.84 Ali161102
 48.22 jsgamemaker
 48.31 vinylc2h3
 50.92 Jamon
 51.32 UnknownCanvas
 52.27 JC Cuber
 52.36 Ian Pang
 52.49 One Wheel
 54.60 dnguyen2204
 54.99 TheCubingAddict980
 56.30 M O
 57.83 Petri Krzywacki
 58.99 SpartanSailor
 1:00.47 Wriiglly
 1:11.95 Jacck
 1:17.21 Dhrishant
 1:18.12 Jmuncuber
 1:37.13 PingPongCuber
 2:30.58 goidlon
 4:23.34 victor
 DNF cuberrahul20
*3x3x3 With feet*(24)

 27.55 MaskCuber
 31.89 DhruvA
 38.13 Torch
 48.01 tJardigradHe
 52.75 jaysammey777
 58.73 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.72 Cpimtong
 1:06.90 Varun Mohanraj
 1:08.99 MartinN13
 1:11.97 Bubbagrub
 1:24.19 rooroo2006
 1:25.22 Mike Hughey
 1:36.08 V.Kochergin
 1:43.71 ARandomCuber
 1:48.88 ichcubegern
 1:49.00 One Wheel
 1:57.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:58.37 wuque man
 2:05.26 Kerry_Creech
 2:06.14 boby_okta
 2:12.82 RyuKagamine
 2:48.19 brad711
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(33)

 25.31 Dhrishant
 32.15 thecubingwizard
 32.21 ichcubegern
 33.08 speedcuber71
 33.57 jaysammey777
 40.16 vedroboev
 40.59 TheDubDubJr
 45.46 Varun Mohanraj
 48.08 Marcus Siu
 52.68 Natanael
 53.63 abunickabhi
 55.56 boby_okta
 1:00.36 JailtonMendes
 1:02.23 Cheng
 1:05.34 Torch
 1:09.24 Mike Hughey
 1:14.91 Bogdan
 1:15.21 cuberkid10
 1:17.16 aaron paskow
 1:17.32 BradenTheMagician
 1:25.40 Khairur Rachim
 1:26.26 Fred Lang
 1:28.43 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:34.70 MathNoobz
 1:46.72 Cpimtong
 2:08.08 BiscutDNF
 2:19.90 theos
 2:24.70 Sub1Hour
 2:24.80 SpareBrains
 2:31.57 SpartanSailor
 2:34.17 brad711
 3:39.48 NoName...
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(36)

 22 Tommy Kiprillis
 22 thecubingwizard
 26 jaysammey777
 26 Kit Clement
 26 TheodorNordstrand
 27 TheDubDubJr
 27 jakgun0130
 28 vedroboev
 28 Bogdan
 29 Torch
 30 SpeedCubeReview
 31 T1_M0
 31 ichcubegern
 31 Pranav Prabhu
 32 SpareBrains
 34 brad711
 34 Sean Hartman
 35 theos
 36 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 37 Mike Hughey
 37 MathNoobz
 38 craccho
 39 MCuber
 40 asacuber
 41 2017LAMB06
 46 Schmizee
 46 oliviervlcube
 49 YoniStrass
 51 NathanaelCubes
 53 aaron paskow
 66 BiscutDNF
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF Josh5271
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF NamanJ12
 DNF Jacck
*2-3-4 Relay*(101)

 42.61 cuberkid10
 44.69 Khairur Rachim
 45.67 Varun Mohanraj
 46.21 thecubingwizard
 47.76 Ethan Horspool
 48.23 Sean Hartman
 48.52 TheDubDubJr
 49.71 Cpimtong
 52.84 jaysammey777
 53.52 Cheng
 53.75 jancsi02
 54.41 Magdamini
 55.00 MrKuba600
 55.91 tJardigradHe
 56.46 asacuber
 57.76 turtwig
 58.46 DGCubes
 58.56 MCuber
 58.61 wuque man
 58.76 Pranav Prabhu
 59.28 Marcus Siu
 59.31 2017LAMB06
 59.51 RileyN23
 59.54 NamanJ12
 59.90 DhruvA
 1:02.67 vedroboev
 1:04.23 ichcubegern
 1:04.52 Mark Boyanowski
 1:06.79 YoniStrass
 1:08.75 leudcfa
 1:09.38 rooroo2006
 1:09.61 BradenTheMagician
 1:10.03 Luke Garrett
 1:10.36 mvpcuber47
 1:11.37 aaron paskow
 1:11.79 RandomPerson84
 1:11.81 The Blockhead
 1:11.95 abunickabhi
 1:12.39 Ontricus
 1:15.65 Neb
 1:15.89 Torch
 1:16.25 TipsterTrickster
 1:16.50 Coinman_
 1:16.97 Toothcraver55
 1:18.83 ARandomCuber
 1:19.44 Cooki348
 1:19.54 Dylan Swarts
 1:19.73 boby_okta
 1:19.96 [email protected]
 1:20.56 m24816
 1:21.76 swankfukinc
 1:22.05 Fred Lang
 1:22.40 Turkey vld
 1:23.00 BiscutDNF
 1:25.14 fun at the joy
 1:25.56 epride17
 1:27.30 NathanaelCubes
 1:27.35 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:28.29 20luky3
 1:29.91 Aerospry
 1:31.85 SpareBrains
 1:32.53 Bogdan
 1:33.70 Natanael
 1:36.45 brad711
 1:36.99 Color Cuber
 1:38.12 cytokid101
 1:39.89 Allagos
 1:40.98 NoName...
 1:42.31 TheNoobCuber
 1:43.70 Jan
 1:43.77 oliviervlcube
 1:45.42 Ali161102
 1:45.55 Ian Pang
 1:45.65 julio974
 1:48.06 Jamon
 1:51.36 UnknownCanvas
 1:51.70 Petri Krzywacki
 1:55.06 Bubbagrub
 1:56.50 Lewis
 1:57.60 V.Kochergin
 1:59.02 Sub1Hour
 2:01.64 Jmuncuber
 2:02.05 Mike Hughey
 2:03.18 TheCubingAddict980
 2:03.86 genius0717
 2:04.05 SpartanSailor
 2:04.11 [email protected]
 2:09.07 nms777
 2:09.19 JC Cuber
 2:11.13 theos
 2:11.77 Schmizee
 2:19.16 yovliporat
 2:19.97 One Wheel
 2:25.24 Aadil- ali
 2:28.67 jsgamemaker
 2:37.19 Jacck
 2:45.15 Dhrishant
 2:57.29 PingPongCuber
 3:28.06 MatsBergsten
 3:33.15 M O
 5:42.81 keebruce
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(63)

 1:52.73 thecubingwizard
 1:56.14 ichcubegern
 1:57.08 Khairur Rachim
 2:00.51 jancsi02
 2:01.30 cuberkid10
 2:03.22 Ethan Horspool
 2:05.68 Varun Mohanraj
 2:12.14 jaysammey777
 2:13.01 TheDubDubJr
 2:14.00 Torch
 2:25.56 abunickabhi
 2:26.30 DhruvA
 2:26.69 Magdamini
 2:28.44 tJardigradHe
 2:29.85 wuque man
 2:31.48 MCuber
 2:33.44 Cheng
 2:34.96 Marcus Siu
 2:38.49 rooroo2006
 2:43.14 YoniStrass
 2:43.86 Mark Boyanowski
 2:44.66 BradenTheMagician
 2:51.33 mvpcuber47
 2:55.45 Dylan Swarts
 2:58.24 Sandy
 2:59.61 aaron paskow
 3:06.35 Luke Garrett
 3:12.19 Allagos
 3:12.28 swankfukinc
 3:12.63 ARandomCuber
 3:13.25 epride17
 3:29.86 [email protected]
 3:34.17 The Blockhead
 3:35.77 m24816
 3:46.36 RandomPerson84
 3:46.84 Cooki348
 3:51.54 BiscutDNF
 3:54.55 Ian Pang
 3:54.78 Bogdan
 3:55.55 brad711
 4:01.73 boby_okta
 4:07.95 Mike Hughey
 4:08.10 SpareBrains
 4:19.02 Ali161102
 4:20.25 Natanael
 4:22.11 Sub1Hour
 4:25.69 SpartanSailor
 4:32.76 theos
 4:34.12 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:35.53 cytokid101
 4:36.01 yovliporat
 4:48.72 Lewis
 4:58.49 fun at the joy
 5:01.24 Jmuncuber
 5:08.27 Petri Krzywacki
 5:18.71 JC Cuber
 5:19.09 One Wheel
 5:22.58 nms777
 5:29.94 UnknownCanvas
 6:36.94 Jacck
 7:29.72 MatsBergsten
 7:47.08 V.Kochergin
 13:07.13 keebruce
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)

 4:04.27 cuberkid10
 4:08.22 ichcubegern
 4:11.23 TheDubDubJr
 4:35.01 Torch
 4:39.79 jaysammey777
 5:05.03 wuque man
 5:06.73 DhruvA
 5:51.54 Mark Boyanowski
 5:57.06 abunickabhi
 5:58.27 mvpcuber47
 6:36.45 The Blockhead
 6:43.58 Dylan Swarts
 6:48.23 ARandomCuber
 7:10.99 swankfukinc
 7:27.68 m24816
 7:59.21 brad711
 8:15.61 Natanael
 8:40.32 Mike Hughey
 9:18.04 One Wheel
 9:27.96 vilkkuti25
 9:39.90 Sub1Hour
 10:10.70 UnknownCanvas
 10:21.19 SpartanSailor
 10:41.37 theos
 10:51.61 BleachedTurtle
 11:02.22 Lewis
 11:50.49 cytokid101
 12:47.42 Axel Lönnstedt
 16:58.66 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(27)

 7:01.89 ichcubegern
 7:09.99 jancsi02
 7:18.84 TheDubDubJr
 7:43.20 cuberkid10
 7:51.77 Torch
 8:17.26 jaysammey777
 8:34.29 Jscuber
 8:38.89 wuque man
 9:13.64 Mark Boyanowski
 9:39.37 xyzzy
 9:41.06 Ethan Horspool
 11:29.80 abunickabhi
 11:51.20 MattP98
 12:01.35 swankfukinc
 12:12.11 BradenTheMagician
 13:46.82 Natanael
 14:25.37 ARandomCuber
 14:26.79 brad711
 14:59.23 m24816
 15:14.21 Sub1Hour
 15:19.97 Mike Hughey
 16:57.26 One Wheel
 17:57.92 Lewis
 18:47.50 theos
 19:01.34 SpartanSailor
 19:32.18 UnknownCanvas
 20:56.99 Axel Lönnstedt
*Clock*(49)

 6.00 jaysammey777
 6.09 MartinN13
 6.72 ARandomCuber
 7.05 Kerry_Creech
 7.12 TipsterTrickster
 7.55 TheDubDubJr
 7.81 MattP98
 7.96 Sean Hartman
 8.03 MCuber
 8.58 vedroboev
 8.94 Torch
 9.14 cuberkid10
 10.45 oliviervlcube
 10.79 Luke Garrett
 10.88 redoxxy
 11.06 DesertWolf
 11.68 DGCubes
 11.86 BradenTheMagician
 12.03 mvpcuber47
 12.03 Magdamini
 12.33 NamanJ12
 12.44 lejitcuber
 12.82 2017LAMB06
 13.15 Ghost Cuber
 13.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.59 Marcus Siu
 14.08 cubeshepherd
 14.39 Bubbagrub
 14.51 RyuKagamine
 14.61 tJardigradHe
 15.31 thecubingwizard
 17.51 Mike Hughey
 18.33 Fred Lang
 19.63 Parke187
 20.44 swankfukinc
 20.74 Lewis
 21.65 brad711
 21.81 Cpimtong
 23.77 freshcuber.de
 30.07 epride17
 30.90 JC Cuber
 30.94 vinylc2h3
 35.56 Jan
 36.85 Sub1Hour
 1:43.73 Dylan Swarts
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Jmuncuber
 DNF keebruce
 DNF m24816
*Megaminx*(67)

 48.51 thecubingwizard
 49.03 AidanNoogie
 53.23 Cpimtong
 57.48 Sean Hartman
 59.21 Khairur Rachim
 59.65 jaysammey777
 1:05.53 cuberkid10
 1:09.62 TheDubDubJr
 1:10.14 MrKuba600
 1:13.24 Varun Mohanraj
 1:14.19 whatshisbucket
 1:14.98 Torch
 1:17.46 OriginalUsername
 1:19.36 MCuber
 1:20.12 wuque man
 1:21.05 tJardigradHe
 1:22.72 G2013
 1:25.97 xyzzy
 1:26.07 BradenTheMagician
 1:28.12 ichcubegern
 1:29.05 leudcfa
 1:31.21 audiophile121
 1:31.56 mvpcuber47
 1:32.14 vedroboev
 1:34.23 Turkey vld
 1:35.98 Kylegadj
 1:36.39 Ghost Cuber
 1:37.21 redoxxy
 1:38.11 Metallic Silver
 1:38.67 ARandomCuber
 1:39.05 swankfukinc
 1:40.15 Fred Lang
 1:40.57 TheNoobCuber
 1:43.28 Neb
 1:46.50 YoniStrass
 1:46.87 Ontricus
 1:47.06 MattP98
 1:49.47 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:50.44 Marcus Siu
 1:51.30 jsgamemaker
 1:53.76 matthew wilbur
 1:55.07 V.Kochergin
 1:55.66 epride17
 1:56.94 abunickabhi
 2:01.38 Lewis
 2:02.57 nms777
 2:10.14 brad711
 2:11.12 BiscutDNF
 2:13.35 Bogdan
 2:18.38 boby_okta
 2:23.23 Mike Hughey
 2:34.95 Natanael
 2:35.65 Dylan Swarts
 2:36.85 20luky3
 2:43.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:45.16 Petri Krzywacki
 2:46.07 Kerry_Creech
 2:59.78 Sub1Hour
 3:00.25 Jmuncuber
 3:02.71 Angry_Mob
 3:03.11 One Wheel
 4:15.62 freshcuber.de
 4:21.96 dnguyen2204
 4:57.88 JC Cuber
 5:05.33 SpartanSailor
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF UnknownCanvas
*Pyraminx*(137)

 2.62 tJardigradHe
 3.05 aaron paskow
 3.07 Ghost Cuber
 3.12 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.14 MaskCuber
 3.16 Magdamini
 3.22 NoProblemCubing
 3.32 Cooki348
 3.41 MrKuba600
 3.47 Awder
 3.52 FastCubeMaster
 3.56 Varun Mohanraj
 3.63 jason3141
 3.68 lejitcuber
 3.72 MLGCubez
 3.73 MichaelNielsen
 3.83 oliviervlcube
 3.99 Ontricus
 4.01 Sean Hartman
 4.35 vedroboev
 4.40 matthew wilbur
 4.40 aybuck37
 4.42 NamanJ12
 4.43 asacuber
 4.53 MartinN13
 4.56 rooroo2006
 4.60 Zac04attack
 4.60 Torch
 4.60 jaysammey777
 4.65 thecubingwizard
 4.67 cuberkid10
 4.71 Cheng
 4.73 Marcus Siu
 4.74 [email protected]
 4.75 BradenTheMagician
 4.77 TheDubDubJr
 4.83 [email protected]
 4.84 DGCubes
 4.91 uyneb2000
 4.91 MCuber
 5.00 Toothcraver55
 5.17 Turkey vld
 5.22 DhruvA
 5.28 Luke Garrett
 5.37 redoxxy
 5.53 ichcubegern
 5.54 qwer13
 5.57 UnknownCanvas
 5.84 jancsi02
 5.89 Zeke Mackay
 6.02 Kerry_Creech
 6.10 cubeshepherd
 6.15 G2013
 6.37 Pranav Prabhu
 6.40 begiuli65
 6.41 Parke187
 6.41 YoniStrass
 6.44 JMHCubed
 6.45 MattP98
 6.46 mvpcuber47
 6.49 RileyN23
 6.55 RandomPerson84
 6.61 TipsterTrickster
 6.71 trav1
 6.75 [email protected]
 6.79 turtwig
 6.85 leudcfa
 6.89 TheNoobCuber
 6.89 Cpimtong
 6.92 Neb
 6.96 3x3x5
 7.09 CornerCutter
 7.11 wuque man
 7.21 ARandomCuber
 7.28 Lewis
 7.31 Natanael
 7.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.89 DesertWolf
 8.05 Sandy
 8.07 Color Cuber
 8.25 NathanaelCubes
 8.31 2017LAMB06
 8.53 AdrianCubing
 8.64 epride17
 8.95 2018JAIN01
 9.03 Allagos
 9.09 fun at the joy
 9.21 Bogdan
 9.35 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.45 Brayden Adams
 9.63 Dylan Swarts
 9.69 swankfukinc
 9.72 V.Kochergin
 9.75 SpeedCubeReview
 9.84 BiscutDNF
 10.03 goidlon
 10.07 M O
 10.26 PingPongCuber
 10.31 abunickabhi
 10.39 Nazib
 10.54 JC Cuber
 10.62 Sub1Hour
 10.85 Fred Lang
 11.07 Jan
 11.13 julio974
 11.32 nms777
 11.42 Wriiglly
 11.42 TheCubingAddict980
 11.86 Schmizee
 11.94 genius0717
 12.04 SpareBrains
 12.53 brad711
 12.79 dschieses
 12.96 topppits
 13.16 Mike Hughey
 13.17 theos
 14.23 Ali161102
 15.08 Jacck
 15.40 m24816
 15.66 Schmidt
 15.90 yovliporat
 16.03 Jmuncuber
 16.24 CubingRF
 16.50 [email protected]
 17.28 cytokid101
 18.53 dnguyen2204
 18.91 Ilikedumdum
 18.99 SpartanSailor
 19.32 Ian Pang
 20.22 Bubbagrub
 21.24 keebruce
 23.60 Petri Krzywacki
 24.43 One Wheel
 28.54 Dhrishant
 37.54 victor
 5:02.43 freshcuber.de
 DNF cuberrahul20
*Square-1*(83)

 9.23 Sixstringcal
 9.24 uyneb2000
 10.59 Marcus Siu
 10.84 David ep
 10.90 thecubingwizard
 11.53 MLGCubez
 12.17 cuberkid10
 13.35 lejitcuber
 13.45 Zac04attack
 14.56 Zach Clark
 16.33 Kylegadj
 16.68 NamanJ12
 16.68 Sean Hartman
 16.97 BradenTheMagician
 17.34 AidanNoogie
 17.88 TipsterTrickster
 18.28 ichcubegern
 18.41 trav1
 19.33 leudcfa
 19.40 TheDubDubJr
 19.50 Torch
 19.61 mvpcuber47
 19.97 Turkey vld
 19.98 rooroo2006
 20.20 [email protected]
 20.25 Awder
 20.35 DGCubes
 20.56 vedroboev
 20.72 RileyN23
 21.03 Cpimtong
 21.11 DesertWolf
 21.14 MattP98
 21.85 tJardigradHe
 21.89 MrKuba600
 22.05 jaysammey777
 22.23 MichaelNielsen
 22.42 Magdamini
 23.25 G2013
 23.28 turtwig
 23.55 CraZZ CFOP
 24.62 Luke Garrett
 25.24 MCuber
 25.40 Varun Mohanraj
 25.77 Ontricus
 26.36 Kerry_Creech
 26.82 matthew wilbur
 27.60 cubeshepherd
 29.64 Underwatercuber
 29.69 Ghost Cuber
 30.87 redoxxy
 34.55 Metallic Silver
 34.98 RandomPerson84
 35.21 Natanael
 35.25 Fred Lang
 36.01 Neb
 36.29 Sub1Hour
 37.22 Schmizee
 37.56 Bubbagrub
 38.17 ARandomCuber
 40.29 boby_okta
 40.55 EdubCubes
 40.87 Mike Hughey
 42.19 NathanaelCubes
 44.87 BiscutDNF
 46.64 julio974
 48.26 Lewis
 50.45 Bogdan
 1:00.48 Jan
 1:02.19 abunickabhi
 1:03.43 Jamon
 1:05.51 fun at the joy
 1:07.91 Dylan Swarts
 1:08.93 BleachedTurtle
 1:10.15 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:10.89 Khairur Rachim
 1:10.97 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:11.22 Jacck
 1:22.31 swankfukinc
 1:40.43 Matt Hudon
 2:43.79 Jmuncuber
 3:42.27 keebruce
 5:27.01 Brayden Adams
 DNF cuberrahul20
*Skewb*(121)

 2.07 Carterk
 2.97 lejitcuber
 3.11 RileyN23
 3.22 Metallic Silver
 3.60 JMHCubed
 3.63 asacuber
 3.65 [email protected]
 3.75 MaskCuber
 4.06 MrKuba600
 4.33 matthew wilbur
 4.44 DhruvA
 4.51 Kylegadj
 4.64 Marcus Siu
 4.74 Magdamini
 4.76 TheDubDubJr
 4.81 Sean Hartman
 4.82 TipsterTrickster
 4.84 rooroo2006
 4.85 aaron paskow
 4.91 MattP98
 5.01 tJardigradHe
 5.05 MLGCubez
 5.06 NamanJ12
 5.06 vedroboev
 5.12 thecubingwizard
 5.16 Varun Mohanraj
 5.17 jaysammey777
 5.21 MCuber
 5.33 Pranav Prabhu
 5.45 uyneb2000
 5.54 AidanNoogie
 5.55 Cpimtong
 5.62 trav1
 5.84 leudcfa
 5.86 Luke Garrett
 5.87 Zeke Mackay
 5.88 mvpcuber47
 5.99 cuberkid10
 5.99 ichcubegern
 6.18 cubeshepherd
 6.31 epride17
 6.33 Kerry_Creech
 6.36 [email protected]
 6.36 vinylc2h3
 6.51 MartinN13
 6.55 BradenTheMagician
 6.66 DGCubes
 6.72 Torch
 6.82 G2013
 6.86 oliviervlcube
 6.95 Chris Van Der Brink
 6.97 Parke187
 7.03 NathanaelCubes
 7.28 AdrianCubing
 7.28 Sub1Hour
 7.32 Toothcraver55
 7.41 mihnea3000
 7.47 dean_clockisthebestevent
 7.61 Turkey vld
 7.65 julio974
 7.75 Neb
 7.86 jancsi02
 7.97 redoxxy
 7.98 DesertWolf
 8.12 turtwig
 8.37 ARandomCuber
 8.39 Bogdan
 8.41 Color Cuber
 8.53 Ghost Cuber
 8.61 Allagos
 8.64 Underwatercuber
 8.69 BiscutDNF
 8.73 boby_okta
 8.75 Bubbagrub
 8.76 Ontricus
 8.80 YoniStrass
 8.83 Cheng
 8.92 qwer13
 9.54 yovliporat
 9.59 wuque man
 9.97 JC Cuber
 10.26 Schmizee
 10.61 JoXCuber
 10.88 Fred Lang
 10.91 SpartanSailor
 11.00 [email protected]
 11.02 Awesome Cubemaster
 11.18 theos
 11.58 Khairur Rachim
 11.66 dschieses
 11.73 genius0717
 12.08 Dylan Swarts
 12.31 swankfukinc
 12.32 xyzzy
 12.32 Lewis
 12.37 abunickabhi
 12.42 topppits
 12.47 fun at the joy
 12.65 Mike Hughey
 12.69 Natanael
 12.69 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.77 brad711
 12.92 Wriiglly
 12.94 Jaycubes
 13.34 2018JAIN01
 13.38 Jamon
 13.60 m24816
 13.96 Cooki348
 14.42 V.Kochergin
 15.44 Jmuncuber
 17.41 UnknownCanvas
 17.50 Axel Lönnstedt
 17.53 BleachedTurtle
 19.68 The Cubix
 20.10 TheCubingAddict980
 21.20 Jacck
 27.23 keebruce
 28.12 freshcuber.de
 32.71 nms777
 33.90 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF cuberrahul20
*Kilominx*(28)

 23.98 Metallic Silver
 24.72 jaysammey777
 27.03 TheDubDubJr
 34.55 Torch
 35.09 cubeshepherd
 35.14 Turkey vld
 37.38 ichcubegern
 39.48 G2013
 44.28 ARandomCuber
 46.32 mvpcuber47
 48.18 Neb
 48.51 EdubCubes
 48.63 abunickabhi
 49.06 Lewis
 49.74 BradenTheMagician
 51.23 Natanael
 51.50 Fred Lang
 52.65 Luke Garrett
 53.44 nms777
 57.13 swankfukinc
 57.96 MCuber
 1:15.59 Mike Hughey
 1:17.36 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:20.64 julio974
 1:26.15 The Cubix
 1:33.12 Petri Krzywacki
 2:01.94 SpartanSailor
 DNF BiscutDNF
*Mini Guildford*(26)

 3:49.49 cuberkid10
 4:07.80 thecubingwizard
 4:10.05 Varun Mohanraj
 4:12.36 jaysammey777
 4:50.03 JoXCuber
 4:52.59 TheDubDubJr
 4:58.62 ichcubegern
 5:06.41 Torch
 5:40.98 vedroboev
 5:58.90 BradenTheMagician
 6:15.94 aaron paskow
 6:34.13 Turkey vld
 6:48.60 ARandomCuber
 6:51.06 Ontricus
 7:08.03 abunickabhi
 7:08.10 swankfukinc
 7:39.73 Chris Van Der Brink
 8:28.20 [email protected]
 8:59.36 Lewis
 9:06.73 Dylan Swarts
 9:20.81 brad711
 9:29.38 Mike Hughey
 9:58.22 Color Cuber
 9:59.90 Sub1Hour
 27:44.09 keebruce
 DNF Kerry_Creech

*Contest results*

 1645 jaysammey777
 1638 TheDubDubJr
 1565 Sean Hartman
 1532 cuberkid10
 1528 Torch
 1505 ichcubegern
 1492 thecubingwizard
 1383 Varun Mohanraj
 1320 vedroboev
 1298 Cpimtong
 1253 Marcus Siu
 1197 Khairur Rachim
 1183 tJardigradHe
 1174 BradenTheMagician
 1135 NamanJ12
 1132 Magdamini
 1120 DhruvA
 1118 MrKuba600
 1111 Luke Garrett
 1101 lejitcuber
 1097 uyneb2000
 1092 MaskCuber
 1091 MCuber
 1087 jancsi02
 1054 rooroo2006
 1051 YoniStrass
 1045 mvpcuber47
 1028 leudcfa
 1025 abunickabhi
 1011 Pranav Prabhu
 994 aaron paskow
 986 turtwig
 969 RileyN23
 948 wuque man
 944 ARandomCuber
 934 Cheng
 913 MattP98
 903 Ontricus
 889 asacuber
 883 Ethan Horspool
 882 DGCubes
 879 Kerry_Creech
 877 2017LAMB06
 856 Carterk
 840 AidanNoogie
 824 [email protected]
 812 Kylegadj
 811 NathanaelCubes
 803 boby_okta
 800 Natanael
 779 Neb
 770 Zeke Mackay
 765 G2013
 747 matthew wilbur
 741 TipsterTrickster
 733 BiscutDNF
 732 Turkey vld
 719 swankfukinc
 717 Mark Boyanowski
 707 MartinN13
 689 Jscuber
 672 trav1
 671 Toothcraver55
 661 [email protected]
 661 epride17
 660 Sandy
 657 Allagos
 648 m24816
 647 Dylan Swarts
 642 redoxxy
 641 Fred Lang
 629 Zac04attack
 629 cubeshepherd
 622 Metallic Silver
 615 Axel Lönnstedt
 611 Bogdan
 591 Mike Hughey
 591 xyzzy
 590 Cooki348
 585 gavinz
 572 Ghost Cuber
 570 RandomPerson84
 554 David ep
 551 brad711
 549 Nikhil George
 538 mihnea3000
 532 Sub1Hour
 523 AdrianCubing
 499 Andrew_Rizo
 498 Glomnipotent
 495 Marco21
 493 Chris Van Der Brink
 487 Coinman_
 485 JoXCuber
 479 MLGCubez
 474 The Blockhead
 473 Color Cuber
 467 nevinscph
 461 Legomanz
 458 SpareBrains
 451 oliviervlcube
 445 DesertWolf
 440 OriginalUsername
 435 JMHCubed
 429 sigalig
 425 Parke187
 409 MichaelNielsen
 408 fun at the joy
 407 Underwatercuber
 392 Lewis
 389 SpartanSailor
 389 OJ Cubing
 385 Astral Cubing
 374 yovliporat
 364 Zach Clark
 362 sleipnir
 357 julio974
 356 InlandEmpireCuber
 351 begiuli65
 351 qwer13
 350 Josh5271
 347 Bubbagrub
 347 3x3x5
 344 Andrew_Douzenis
 344 topppits
 342 V.Kochergin
 339 Aerospry
 337 nms777
 337 Ian Pang
 336 20luky3
 335 Jmuncuber
 333 jason3141
 332 NoProblemCubing
 327 genius0717
 325 UnknownCanvas
 315 Jan
 313 2018JAIN01
 307 Keith Maben
 300 BandedCubing101
 293 Awesome Cubemaster
 289 Schmizee
 286 joshsailscga
 283 Moreno van Rooijen
 281 JC Cuber
 270 Jamon
 267 cytokid101
 267 Ali161102
 264 Jacck
 264 theos
 261 Angry_Mob
 251 Kered
 248 FishTalons
 245 speedcuber71
 237 SpeedCubeReview
 237 NoName...
 234 Guilhermehrc
 230 TheNoobCuber
 228 Some_Dude
 227 Nazib
 221 MatsBergsten
 217 MathNoobz
 216 One Wheel
 212 M O
 208 dean_clockisthebestevent
 203 JustinTimeCuber
 201 whatshisbucket
 198 Barinerturan
 198 vinylc2h3
 198 TheCubingAddict980
 196 ican97
 193 CraZZ CFOP
 193 Muhd Mazin
 192 Awder
 191 [email protected]
 189 Petri Krzywacki
 185 Brayden Adams
 174 Juicejam
 169 EdubCubes
 166 dschieses
 164 miasponseller
 163 Wriiglly
 160 mrjames113083
 151 sam596
 150 dnguyen2204
 146 Elo13
 145 obelisk477
 144 speedcube.insta
 142 Alea
 141 Keroma12
 138 cuberrahul20
 138 MegaminxMan
 137 jsgamemaker
 132 BleachedTurtle
 130 audiophile121
 130 D1zzy
 129 pshumn
 129 FastCubeMaster
 122 freshcuber.de
 122 Aadil- ali
 118 aybuck37
 117 Dhrishant
 114 PingPongCuber
 108 Matt Hudon
 106 Emir Yusuf
 105 Aleki
 103 MrLunarWolf
 93 SM cubing
 88 EphraYeem
 88 vilkkuti25
 88 elimescube
 87 Sixstringcal
 86 FPermthecuber
 79 [email protected]
 76 Schmidt
 75 filipemtx
 68 CornerCutter
 67 Alpha cuber
 65 goidlon
 62 CubingRF
 62 keebruce
 61 The Cubix
 58 HiddenSentinels
 55 Kuzniok
 54 T1_M0
 51 xbrandationx
 46 Tommy Kiprillis
 44 Jaycubes
 43 AdrianD
 43 Kit Clement
 43 TheodorNordstrand
 41 jakgun0130
 40 ditto_64
 34 squidgecubing
 33 kilwap147
 31 JailtonMendes
 31 RyuKagamine
 28 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 27 Bart Van Eynde
 26 Benji
 25 craccho
 24 Jozo_Berk
 22 Ilikedumdum
 20 Doofnoofer
 20 victor
 19 revAldoabedram
 14 oneshot
 11 Foreright


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2019)

The last Gift Card Lottery from thecubicle.com for 2018. 
247 competitors, that's a record again. Less chance to win
than ever here. So this time we take a prime, say 89. The sound is eerie!
Why? Because the winner is a ghost,* Ghost Cuber!* Congratulations!


Spoiler: no need to read



Just in case someone is wondering, there is always a fair drawing of the winning number


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 7, 2019)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5:02.43 freshcuber.de





Even if I'm a lame duck I don't need 5 minutes for the Pyraminx. Here's what I wrote:
Pyraminx: (16.27), 16:02, (11.88), 14:39, 12.02 = 14.14


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> Even if I'm a lame duck I don't need 5 minutes for the Pyraminx. Here's what I wrote:
> Pyraminx: (16.27), 16:02, (11.88), 14:39, 12.02 = 14.14


The problem appears to be your punctuation:
16:02 (instead of 16.02)
14:39 (instead of 14.39)
So it looked like minutes.

I've fixed them.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 7, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> The problem appears to be your punctuation:



Oh sorry for that. Maybe I need new glasses...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> Even if I'm a lame duck I don't need 5 minutes for the Pyraminx. Here's what I wrote:
> Pyraminx: (16.27), 16:02, (11.88), 14:39, 12.02 = 14.14



Sorry, it's my old program that does not understand. If I can make a Pyra in 40 seconds,
no one else needs minutes .


----------

